# so I skinned a skunk



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

this guy brought me a dead skunk that got in one of his cona-bear traps, so I skinned it, and the hide is being salted now. but it stinks.

someone told me the fat is worth keeping, because 'skunk grease' is supposedly good for joint ail, and other such things. Anyone heerd of this? Is the fat gonna stink too? there is probably a couple cups worth on the carcass.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I never cared for the smell of skunk fat.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

That skunk smell might explain why you're lonely!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well when Skunks were worth something I skinned several hundred.Like my Grandpa said long as you are skinning Skunks your Hands will be soft and you will not get stopped up 

big rockpile


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Back in the 70's and 80's I got $1 for the hide and $10 an ounce for the essence. Use a 20 cc syringe or larger to pull the essence. Nothing smaller. I forgot what gauge needle I used but it was big. Each skunk produced almost a oz when put down without spraying. I used a 12 cc syringe on a 10 ft pole loaded with 1 cc of T61 injected into the heart/lung area. Instant death, no twitching, no gasping, just dead. Good stuff. Get it from the vet, but most won't sell it as it's a controlled drug. I had an in. Possums where $3. I never went out of my way and trapped them, just incidentals in predator traps. These non target animals would almost pay the fuel bill for running the line. Nothing to sneeze at. Skunks also make the best winter time fox and coyote bait, bar none. And no more trapping secrets from now on. Enjoy.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

What the heck would someone use the stank spray for? This skunk did not spray when it died, and after CAREFULLY skinning it, not touching myself, my clothes smelled of skunk for days. I left them on the porch for a week before daring to put them in the washer. I almost took them to the laundrymat instead.

Im not lonely, I'm married. My husband said he would keep me, stank and all.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

lonelyfarmgirl
You do know if you continue to skin skunks you will remain the lonelyfarmgirl" : )


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Why. did. you. do. this.? 

I think their pelts are kinda perdy, but...?  

just curious. :shrug:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> What the heck would someone use the stank spray for? This skunk did not spray when it died, and after CAREFULLY skinning it, not touching myself, my clothes smelled of skunk for days. I left them on the porch for a week before daring to put them in the washer. I almost took them to the laundrymat instead.
> 
> Im not lonely, I'm married. My husband said he would keep me, stank and all.


Its used in Perfume.

Truth I kind of like the smell.We use to ride on the Trucki Fenders through fields.Jump off catch Skunks and Possums,knock them in the Head got .25 apiece for them.Not many people would hang around us

big rockpile


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Skunk essence is the one of the main ingredients in alot of cover scents and trapping lures.It works great on fishers and martens mix skunk essence and vaseline put it on some paper towel on a pole set,works very well.


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

I still skin about 50 a year. Sell the stink, the hides, and the skulls. The carcass makes great coyote bait. I burry the carcass put a couple traps in travel lanes about 3 feet from the carcass. you will catch coyotes. Do not put traps any closer because they will roll on the carcass and snap your trap. You need to catch them on the way in or out.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

A local paper had an article last year about trapping and the author said he got $18.50 for his best skunk that year. I would imagine it was solid black to get that price.

I've always wondered how many skunks someone could trap in good skunk country if they prebaited and ran a long line. 1,000? 2,000? 3,000?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

You'd have a huge "gas bill". LOL!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

fishhead said:


> A local paper had an article last year about trapping and the author said he got $18.50 for his best skunk that year. I would imagine it was solid black to get that price.
> 
> I've always wondered how many skunks someone could trap in good skunk country if they prebaited and ran a long line. 1,000? 2,000? 3,000?


I killed 637 one season they brought $3.50 apiece.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Homesteadwi5 said:


> Skunk essence is the one of the main ingredients in alot of cover scents and trapping lures.It works great on fishers and martens mix skunk essence and vaseline put it on some paper towel on a pole set,works very well.


It also works great for making elbow room. Need some elbow room, just drop a ounce or two close by and everybody will leave the area. Keep that nice fishing hole all to yourself.

Someone done this one time in a Walmart store. Everybody cleared out of there in a hurry.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I done it cause I wanted to. I like the hides. This one is big and the stripes are very uniform. Same guy brought me a red fox also.

I wonder who I would sell the skull too? I aint harvesting the stank. The 2 carcassess are laying back there on top of a pile of deer carcassess. Weve had a couple of warmer days and everytime I walk past I can smell the skunk still. Ive thought about pulling the teeth out of the fox though.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I done it cause I wanted to. I like the hides. This one is big and the stripes are very uniform. Same guy brought me a red fox also.
> 
> I wonder who I would sell the skull too? I aint harvesting the stank. The 2 carcassess are laying back there on top of a pile of deer carcassess. Weve had a couple of warmer days and everytime I walk past I can smell the skunk still. Ive thought about pulling the teeth out of the fox though.


Why not a Euro of the Fox?

big rockpile


----------



## Standupguy (May 27, 2007)

Ebay always has tons of skulls and turtle shells available. Some sell for nice chunk of change. Noah


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

a Euro of the Fox? What does that mean? Isn't Euro money? I don't get it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Just boil the meat off I put Borax in the water,clean every thing off real good including the Brains.Wash up with Dawn to get grease off.Then soak in Peroxide and set in the sun.

Here is a Hog could have done better










Here is a Deer










Here is a Bobcat a guy I know did,its so cool.










big rockpile


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I done it cause I wanted to. I like the hides. This one is big and the stripes are very uniform. Same guy brought me a red fox also.
> 
> I wonder who I would sell the skull too? I aint harvesting the stank. The 2 carcassess are laying back there on top of a pile of deer carcassess. Weve had a couple of warmer days and everytime I walk past I can smell the skunk still. Ive thought about pulling the teeth out of the fox though.


If you can get the smell out of the hide, It would make a cool hat. Similar to a coonskin cap, but black with white stripes.:dance:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

when you do the boiling, do you do it outside? in what? Does the borax go in while boiling, or after with clean water? also, how bad does cooking skunk meat smell? Its 30 degrees out and I can smell it wafting from behind the barn.


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

Or if ya had enough of them you could make ya one of these !
http://lonestarcustomfurs.com/bedspreads/skunkBedspread.html
And look at the money you could save LOL 
Hope ya have a great day 
Jim


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> when you do the boiling, do you do it outside? in what? Does the borax go in while boiling, or after with clean water? also, how bad does cooking skunk meat smell? Its 30 degrees out and I can smell it wafting from behind the barn.


I just put the Borax in while I was boiling it.Did it outside in a Big pot on Camp Stove.

Cooking Skunk is going to smell.But I have seen Old timers take the Glands out and Bake them for their Dogs with no smell.

big rockpile


----------



## Jubilee (Mar 12, 2009)

At trappers ed. they gave me this recipe to get rid of the skunk smell.
1 Quart Hydrogen Peroxide, 1Cup Baking Soda, 1Teaspoon Liquid Dish Soap.
Mix all ingredients together in an open bucket. Then dip the skunk in it.
They said it works really well.


----------

